# Might be a dumb question



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

This past year I bought my first Garden Tractor. 1999 20hp kohler. I never understood the difference between a lawn tractor and garden tractor until I began mowing with it. 

I'm considering a sleeve hitch to use some attachments and thought I might go the route of an electric actuator. I have a flat 4 pin connector under the seat that I believe is stock. Is it operated off the same switch that operates the electric clutch? Would I be able to use that as my power source if I put an inline switch after it to raise and lower the hitch?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

What brand of tractor,and what model ? It's hard to say what the connector under the seat is for,without knowing these things.
A wrong connection could damage your electrics.


----------



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

It's a craftsman. No badge markings like the GT6000. I know the model number starts with 917. It has the 23 inch tires and a 46 inch deck. 
Looks identical to the one in this link. Except it's the 20hp 1999 model. 

Image from http://www.kuyperian.com/wp-content...craftsman_22_0_hp_garden_tractor_17701373.jpg.

Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

the 917 number is the one we need,but it has to be all of it.(917.xxxxxx) .Usually found under the seat.
I want to look up the wiring diagram,and trace the 4-pin connector.


----------



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

It's 917.273023.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Looking at the wiring diagram,the only 4-pin connector goes to the transmission interlock switch.
If there's one under the seat,it may have been added by a previous owner.
My advice is to trace it back,and see if it is spliced in,or if it was meant for an attachment.
USUALLY,all stock connectors are the same color(white,gray,black,etc.) plastic,and aftermarket are usually black rubber.
Any chance you can post a pic of it?


----------



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

Here's the pictures. I appears to be wired into a solenoid best to the battery. Guess it's not stock. 

So if I were to put a switch in the line I may be able to control the actuator? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shouldn't be a problem,at all! It looks as if that's what the PO had intended,as well.
Pretty good idea,actually! Depending on the amperage draw of the actuator,you might think about putting a fuse in line,if it doesn't have one already.


----------



## kyfarmin (Dec 23, 2012)

I will certainly add an inline fuse. I've done that on every motorcycle mod I have done. For reference, what kind of draw can one of these garden tractors handle?


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,a lot depends on the battery amperage. Also,many of the tractors have small -amp charging systems(3-6 amp),but with thr Kohler engines they're more like 13 amp,for accessories.
I run a winch,and some 55 watt halogen lights on my Bolens,without any trouble.
Running an actuator shouldn't bother it a bit.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

You can download an OM with SCHEMATIC here-
http://www.managemyhome.com/mmh/lis_pdf/OWNM/L9910386.pdf

The Green wire is powered and goes through the seat switch to activate the Operator Presence Relay when seated.
The OPR completes the PTO ground and the "other 1/2" works with the engine kill circuit to kill spark if the PTO is engaged and the seat unoccupied.

Brown is strictly lighting??


----------

